# Wyndham/Worldmark RCI internal preference?



## bccash63 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know Wyndham has an internal RCI trading preference--does Worldmark?
Also is there any internal trading preference to Worldmark if you are a Wyndham owner?? thanx, Dawn


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 27, 2007)

Hope not, it is hard enough to get Worldmark properties just being an owner in their system   Anxious for those in the know to answer this.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 27, 2007)

bccash63 said:


> I know Wyndham has an internal RCI trading preference--does Worldmark?
> Also is there any internal trading preference to Worldmark if you are a Wyndham owner?? thanx, Dawn



Wyndham has kind of weak internal RCI trading perference.  If someone has very good trading power, they can still see Wyndham's deposit even if they are not Wydham's owner.  As to WM Perference, NO, there is no perference using Wyhdham.  

Don't know if WM owner has RCI trading perference, but I would guess yes, but if it does, it will be similar to Wydham's.  If you have good no WM trading week, you can still see WM's inventory.

The question I can not find the answer is seems like RCI can exclude a group of owner to certain deposit not using Trading power.  The easiest example is certain HGVC deposit will exclude Wyhdham deposit access at all while at the same time, all the other good trading power week can still get it.  I can not figure out if it is true or just accidently bad programming, nor can I figure out how they do that (whay kind of criteria).

Jya-Ning


----------

